
Facebook users don’t know that it records a list of their interests, new study - avi990
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/16/18185312/facebook-interest-ad-targeting-pew-study-privacy-control
======
NoPicklez
Maybe it's because I was lucky to be born into the world of technology and now
have a career in it, but I don't see how people can be surprised or annoyed
with the amount of information Facebook has of us.

Firstly, in terms of interests, we go and like pages of things that we "like",
we talk on Facebook groups that are specific to hobbies/interests we enjoy.
Then Facebook shows us a list of our interests and people freak out?

Like we have given them that information, so of course they can generate these
types of lists.

And the next thing "while Facebook offers a number of transparency and data
control tools, most users are not aware of where they should be looking" well
did they even try looking? Or did you simply ask them do you know where to
find X off the top of your head and they said no?

------
lmpostor
>Facebook users don't know that it creates a particular list that categorizes
certain interests, that is publicly available

I would have said no to the same thing question, the title/article are being
deliberately misleading.

[http://www.pewinternet.org/2019/01/16/facebook-algorithms-
an...](http://www.pewinternet.org/2019/01/16/facebook-algorithms-and-personal-
data/)

Here is the actual study and you can skip the article

